
Death to LDAP and SAML – Round 2 - Inversoft
https://www.inversoft.com/blog/2015/12/17/death-ldap-saml-passport-lives/
======
nfirvine
Ad. Written by marketing.

------
pointnshoot
Agreed, this really isn't something interesting. It's an advertisement.

